# Knee fat pad injection



## srw1970 (Nov 29, 2011)

I need help with coding an injection into the fat pad of the knee.  Would this be considered a joint injection (20610) or is the fat pad not considered part of the joint? And if it is not considered part of the joint - what is it? I have been researching this and have not come up with anything specific, so would appreciate any help!!

Thanks!
srw1970


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 30, 2011)

The fat pad in your knee sits just below your knee cap and provides cushioning and shock absorption between the bones of your knee joint. It is also known as "Hoffa's pad" and is one of the most sensitve *components of your knee joint.*

Looking at that definition, I would say that it would be a joint injection.


----------



## srw1970 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info!  
srw1970


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 1, 2011)

TonyaMichelle said:


> The fat pad in your knee sits just below your knee cap and provides cushioning and shock absorption between the bones of your knee joint. It is also known as "Hoffa's pad" and is one of the most sensitve *components of your knee joint.*
> 
> Looking at that definition, I would say that it would be a joint injection.



I agree...


----------

